# Can you identify this weed??



## mirandakay (Jul 13, 2016)

Located in the Houston, Texas area.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It looks a lot like a garden plant that we have in the UK called Sea Holly but as with many garden plants, given the right conditions they can become 'weeds'


----------



## mirandakay (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh wow! I just googled it and it does look exactly like the sea holly. There are a lot of holly plants that are listed as toxic to horses. I wonder is the sea holly is? Do you know?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I don't know about that - it isn't on any of my lists of toxic plants but I've never seen it grow in this area


----------



## mirandakay (Jul 13, 2016)

I have never seen it before in this area either. Is it dry and hot there right now?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Yes it is in between thunderstorms - I've never seen it growing wild here though ever - I did try to grow it here as a garden plant but it died on me


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Although it is called a holly it is part of a wide range of the thistle family so I doubt it is toxic.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Sea Holly (Eryngium) is _completely_ unrelated to holly (Ilex species). They have nothing in common except the common name and prickliness. Ilex species are woody shrubs and trees, some species are certainly toxic to livestock, both berries and leaves. 

Wikipedia says that various Eryngium species are used as food in many cultures and as a flavoring herb (young shoots, roots), so I'm guessing it is edible for livestock. But that is a guess. They are in the same family as carrots, parsnips, Queen Anne's Lace, dill -- but also in the same family as hogweed and hemlock.


----------



## mirandakay (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks y'all!!


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

You should be able to get a booklet from your local ag organization, or government extension office, and have all the weeds listed for your area, naming any that are poisonous, and ones that are just invasive.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

You can contact texas A&M, for any plants you can't identify

Common Poisonous Plants and Plant Parts | Earth-Kind® Landscaping


----------

